# Is a Gaggia TS 1 worthy of consideration as a serious machine?



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

One of these on fleabay at the moment. Looks good but not sure where it fits in the hierarchy. Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> One of these on fleabay at the moment. Looks good but not sure where it fits in the hierarchy. Any guidance would be much appreciated.


I think a new member may be selling this

I know Coffeechap has actual experience of these , see if we can get an opinion on them from him


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Wholelatte love do a review on it woth a watch , is it the same machine I posted a link too in the ebay section on this forum ??


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Would be great to hear from CC! Shame the seller hasn't offered it on here along with the grinder etc.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

TT thanks for the link! That's where I got it from. I've watched the WLoLL review but it's a bit US if you know what I mean...


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yeah I know exactly what you mean I think there solid enough not everybody's taste as there a bit commercial looking but I quite like it and its going for a song atm good luck


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Would be great to hear from CC! Shame the seller hasn't offered it on here along with the grinder etc.


They needs to post enough times to access to sales threads, as of yet they have posted once i believe.

The advantage of buying from members is building up a bit of trust and knowing a little bit about them, hence the post rule .....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Would be great to hear from CC! Shame the seller hasn't offered it on here along with the grinder etc.


Its being sold in London , so what water has been used with it ? Has it been descaled etc ? Under £200 would be a bargain , I've seen them go for £300-400 for good ones though


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

May well give it a miss unless the price remains silly! I take your point MrBoots!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Seller claims it's only been used with filtered water and is also selling the filter so maybe OK? Also selling a fairly serious grinder and other bits.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Seller claims it's only been used with filtered water and is also selling the filter so maybe OK? Also selling a fairly serious grinder and other bits.


As with all these things id want to see it working ......

Plus cash on collection doesn't give you protection that paypal offers etc

A lot of these ebay adverts end early as people will offer a price in pm etc

Up to you


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

If the machine is in London, and bearing in mind that it is collection only, I could collect if someone on here was the successful buyer!

It does look sparklingly clean!!

David


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Aren't these the ones with the electrically heated brew head ? Always seemed like a good idea to me.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

From my research so far they do indeed have an electrically heated brew head. However, this is one more thing to go wrong! Maybe not an expensive replacement, if necessary, but haven't managed to find out yet.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

These are not bad little machines, I rebuilt a plumbed in version with rotary pump and got great poos from it, only cost around 900 new and mind sold for £415 but was immaculate and very low use, will all friend on who us bidding at the end.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I rebuilt had plumbed in version with rotary pump and got great shits from it


Jings

13 chars


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> ...plumbed in version with rotary pump and got great shits from it...


One of your more amusing typos Dave.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Either a typo or real dodgy water left in the boiler I'd guess lol


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It's up to £265 now with six hours to go so I don't think I'm going to bother.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I very nearly bought one of these before I bought the lever but the seller on EBay didn't take too well to my questioning which put me off bidding in the end.


----------

